# Help with shoulder



## silvereyes87 (Nov 10, 2016)

A few years ago I had dislocated my shoulder from being slammed on it while grappling. Everyonce in a while I'd dislocate it again after that. Each time it seemed easier to come out then the last.  A month ago I dislocated it throwing a soft ball. Today when I was squatting after not squatting for a month it felt like it was gonna slip outa the socket every time I racked the weight.  I have noticed my shoulder muscles have gotten smaller. I'm wondering if I can switch to hack squat and leg press and really work on building my delts back up to give things more support. I also have bands I'm going to use for cuff rehab again. Any ideas or insight is appreciated.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 10, 2016)

Goddammit silver, shoulders are a pain in the ass. I've had problems with both (mostly left), the fukin things never seem to get right. I really hate to say also that age just amplifies the situation especially in the stuff we do. I hate to say that different angled cable work, yeah I said the cable word...lol, but I believe all the work with cables I have did for delts has improved the overall strength so I can do one of my favorite lifts which is OHP. Band work is another way to strengthen all the little connecting muscles associated with the shoulders, hence the reason physical therapists have you concentrate so much on that kind of work. just 2 cents my man.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 10, 2016)

I appreciate you chiming in stone. I'll look up some good cable work for delts. The band's I was definitely gonna start using again .


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 11, 2016)

Have someone help you rack the bar slowly.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 11, 2016)

That's not a bad idea either ziggy.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 12, 2016)

I know this might not go over well due to people associating the kettle bell as a trend/fad/whatever, but I have read that some of the top PTs in the world are using the kettle bell turkish get-up to rehab chronic shoulder injuries amoung many professional athletes...


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 12, 2016)

Shoulder dislocations suck ass. I dislocated my shoulder, and popped it back into place myself. Left me with pain for a few weeks and my shoulder swollen for a while as well. I couldn't do anything with chest, shoulders, and very careful with other exercises that i had to push. Pulling for the most part i was fine. 
Anyways, every once in a while it would pop out a little and leave it swollen for a few days. I can't tell u how it got better for sure, but i just went super soft on it for a very long time, at least 8-10 months. when i started working on it i was also very careful and tried to build my shoulder muscles with lower weight, higher reps, super sets and things that had less chances of injury. Anyways, its been at least 2 years since I've had an incident happen again. After it happens so many times, you kind of feel it coming when doing something physical so just ease off when u feel anything weird. Not sure if this can help you in solving the problem, but just know your not alone. Bad shoulders are the worst, they hold u back from so much. Hope u can get a solution to this asap.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 14, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> I know this might not go over well due to people associating the kettle bell as a trend/fad/whatever, but I have read that some of the top PTs in the world are using the kettle bell turkish get-up to rehab chronic shoulder injuries amoung many professional athletes...


I'll have to check these out man. If kettle bells could help me out I'm game.


ron1204 said:


> Shoulder dislocations suck ass. I dislocated my shoulder, and popped it back into place myself. Left me with pain for a few weeks and my shoulder swollen for a while as well. I couldn't do anything with chest, shoulders, and very careful with other exercises that i had to push. Pulling for the most part i was fine.
> Anyways, every once in a while it would pop out a little and leave it swollen for a few days. I can't tell u how it got better for sure, but i just went super soft on it for a very long time, at least 8-10 months. when i started working on it i was also very careful and tried to build my shoulder muscles with lower weight, higher reps, super sets and things that had less chances of injury. Anyways, its been at least 2 years since I've had an incident happen again. After it happens so many times, you kind of feel it coming when doing something physical so just ease off when u feel anything weird. Not sure if this can help you in solving the problem, but just know your not alone. Bad shoulders are the worst, they hold u back from so much. Hope u can get a solution to this asap.


I know exactly what you mean about feeling it coming.that's how it was the other day with my squats.  Also on overhead press.  Need to go some side and front raises to build them back up again. Eventually I can't wait to get a surgery. It's just when I go on short term I only get 65% of my salary. Too many irons in the fire for that currently.


----------



## IHI (Nov 14, 2016)

I go see a surgeon tomorrow morning for 1st contact due to a probable slap tear in my left shoulder, being how I'll be off work for months and months if MRI shows what we think, I've been looking at stuff to do to work on base (legs) and core that won't require any upper body effort since left arm will be in sling for 8-12 weeks and then the probable 5lb restriction after 3rd month, and 8-12 months before I can start listening to body while bringinger upper body back into the game. 

But just found this article a bit ago you may be interested in
https://www.google.com/amp/www.musc...s/legs-exercises/leg-press-lunacy-workout/amp


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 14, 2016)

IHI said:


> I go see a surgeon tomorrow morning for 1st contact due to a probable slap tear in my left shoulder, being how I'll be off work for months and months if MRI shows what we think, I've been looking at stuff to do to work on base (legs) and core that won't require any upper body effort since left arm will be in sling for 8-12 weeks and then the probable 5lb restriction after 3rd month, and 8-12 months before I can start listening to body while bringinger upper body back into the game.
> 
> But just found this article a bit ago you may be interested in
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.musc...s/legs-exercises/leg-press-lunacy-workout/amp



Glad youre able to get it fixed man. Injuries like this are the devil.  I'll check out the article . Let us know how it goes. I'm not sure if I have labrum tear or its cuff damage.


----------



## Beedeezy (Nov 14, 2016)

The first dislocation of any joint is always the hardest. Makes sense that you feel it's becoming easier, and easier to dislocate the shoulder. I would definitely look into exercises to strengthen the muscles of the shoulder to give the humerus a harder time getting out of socket. Also find a gym with a SSB and start using that when you squat.


----------



## IHI (Nov 14, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> Glad youre able to get it fixed man. Injuries like this are the devil.  I'll check out the article . Let us know how it goes. I'm not sure if I have labrum tear or its cuff damage.



Sucks at my plant because your either 100% released from doc in order to come back to work, or you don't come back, no light duty. So losing $5-600/wk is really gunna clamp down our lifestyle in a big way. I talked to 1 of the supervisors who'd been off for months due to rotator repair, he just said shoulder work sucks. He's 3 months in a sling, and supposed to be out for light rehab later this month...but at least his office job allowed him to come back quickly, he just shook his head and said "your screwed" lol


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 16, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> The first dislocation of any joint is always the hardest. Makes sense that you feel it's becoming easier, and easier to dislocate the shoulder. I would definitely look into exercises to strengthen the muscles of the shoulder to give the humerus a harder time getting out of socket. Also find a gym with a SSB and start using that when you squat.


 bee both of my gyms don't have a ssb. I might just have to end up buying one myself. 



IHI said:


> Sucks at my plant because your either 100% released from doc in order to come back to work, or you don't come back, no light duty. So losing $5-600/wk is really gunna clamp down our lifestyle in a big way. I talked to 1 of the supervisors who'd been off for months due to rotator repair, he just said shoulder work sucks. He's 3 months in a sling, and supposed to be out for light rehab later this month...but at least his office job allowed him to come back quickly, he just shook his head and said "your screwed" lol


Yom when you're on short term what % of your salary do you recieve? We get 65% I can't afford it too long. My supervisor said I could do light duty which means getting on the board which I dread but it's gonna come one day whether I like it or not. Do yall have a computer board you could get on? He just said I needa be outa the sling.


----------



## pastepotpete (Nov 19, 2016)

i think what you need to do is make friends with the pool and do as much swimming as possible and less weight lifting


----------



## JimGainz (Nov 20, 2016)

I dislocated both shoulders in the late 1980s and have had numerous subluxations over the years ever since. Recently, One slipped performing the lateral band strengthening exercise - I pushed too hard and it popped. Usually it takes 3 weeks of rest before I I can get back to lifting hard. 

A few things that helped me:
- definitely kettlebell Turkish get ups. You don't need to come all the way up either - just rotate your torso to the side while holding the bell. Windmills work in this regard as well and you can do either with dumbbells. 
-swimming 
- high cable pulls to my face/neck to get the rear delt
- high Rep band work (arms out in front and pulling a band apart (like you are making a "T" with your body. 

The traditional rehab exercise of keeping your arm bent, elbow on your side and laterally moving your arm away from your side while holding a band never did jack squat for me. 

FWIW - doctors wanted to operate in the late 80s and 90s but I declined and I'm glad I did. I've seen too many people with surgeries that went awry. I lift regularly with no restrictions at all despite all the years of multiple injuries - I just can't go heavy anymore.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 13, 2016)

I never had my shoulder dislocated, but I had problems with it. My opinion is to start over to build your shoulder muscles, and you really need to start with small weights to rule out the possibility to dislocate it again.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 13, 2016)

I had my share of shoulder pains... NPP is my go to to help it through...


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 13, 2016)

JimGainz said:


> I dislocated both shoulders in the late 1980s and have had numerous subluxations over the years ever since. Recently, One slipped performing the lateral band strengthening exercise - I pushed too hard and it popped. Usually it takes 3 weeks of rest before I I can get back to lifting hard.
> 
> A few things that helped me:
> - definitely kettlebell Turkish get ups. You don't need to come all the way up either - just rotate your torso to the side while holding the bell. Windmills work in this regard as well and you can do either with dumbbells.
> ...


Not being able to go heavy anymore just ruins things for me. I'm becoming accustomed to the dislocations now. I was climbing on some slick piping a little over a week ago. Slipped and caught myself wrong bitch. popped out. It was sore for about 3 days. Felt like needles in there. Then after the 3 days did some leg workouts. A week later I was doing 245 on bench last night with no problem. Shortly after I dislocated I took a 300 MG test shot in that delt on that shoulder . I'm not a doctor but I'm almost certain it helped with the inflammation


----------



## Jocephis (Feb 10, 2017)

Had 270 degree slap L tere.
Years ago it would pop in and out after a motorcycle crash, I pushed it any ways in the gym I specifically noticed the injury on flat bench shoulder would collapse ouch!  DOC. Was cool gave me all the shots I wanted evin though we knew and discussed the fact that that was definitely not the souloucion. I didn't want to stop working, I have 8 pins in my left shoulder now. IHI where you at with yours? Can't PM yet sorry.


----------



## Beezy (Apr 17, 2017)

I appreciate this thread. My right shoulder feels like it's coming out when I dip or incline dumbbell. 
I'm going to get some bands and my wife already has a few bells.


----------

